# GCCF Online Transfers



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Any got any idea when i will be able to transfer ownership online? I have emailed them twice with no answer... would be such a helpful thing to be able to do. 

Also one of my queens colour is wrong on her regsitration, can i get this changed??


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Think you need a couple of judges signatures to reregister the colour. Might be wrong though!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Also one of my queens colour is wrong on her regsitration, can i get this changed??


I've changed a colour on a registration. I wasn't the breeder so it must be OK for a current owner to do it. As far as I remember I just had to pay the appropriate fee for correcting a mistake.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Did I only imagine that I read somewhere (probably via GCCF meeting notes on their web site) that whilst we'll be able to do on-line registrations, transfers, etc, that there will no on-line payment facility?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

ah that is not helpful, i don't own a cheque book so was hoping i could get it all done online. 

Thanks for the info recolour change, she is rregistered as lilac cream but she is def a sotted tabby and will produce tabby babies if and when the time comes am i correct in thinking one parent has to be registered as tabby in order to register her tabby kittens?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

At least one parent has to be tabby to produce tabby kittens, and you also can't register a red / apricot / cream self with a tabby parent as it's often not possible to visually distinguish between self & tabby in those colours. Since your girl is a tortie this makes a difference to how any red / apricot / cream kittens get registered. Obviously with a tortie you can see the difference.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> ah that is not helpful, i don't own a cheque book so was hoping i could get it all done online.
> 
> Thanks for the info recolour change, she is rregistered as lilac cream but she is def a sotted tabby and will produce tabby babies if and when the time comes am i correct in thinking one parent has to be registered as tabby in order to register her tabby kittens?


Yes, she'll definitely need to be re-registered if you're to register tabby kittens in the future. If the sire (of any future kittens) is tabby the kittens may be registered as such but best re-register your girl.

Anything that needs paying for (and what doesn't?!) with GCCF can currently be sent in on the usual form(s) and you can ring a few days later when they have it and pay with your card.

I might have imagined the no on-line payment facility thing... really do hope so as it otherwise kind of defeats the object of being convenient.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought the reason they were paying such an extortionate amount for a new IT system was to facilitate online payments - at least that was the excuse. Makes you wonder how the rest of the world manages without paying so much for what any competent 15 year old could do in this day and age. I think someone saw them coming!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> I thought the reason they were paying such an extortionate amount for a new IT system was to facilitate online payments - at least that was the excuse. Makes you wonder how the rest of the world manages without paying so much for what any competent 15 year old could do in this day and age. I think someone saw them coming!


My memory isn't great and GCCF web site isn't the easiest to navigate when you're looking for specific info, but I'm *sure* the last thing I read was that on-line registrations, etc, would be available (in fact that's way overdue the date set for that, isn't it?) but that an on-line payment facility wouldn't be available until "later".

As an aside, re ringing them to pay by card. Last time I did this a couple of weeks ago my card details were taken, i.e. long number, expiry, 3 digit security strip number. At the end of the conversation I was told 'that payment will be put through tomorrow morning'. Long story short, I wasn't happy and spoke to the office manager. Payments are, for some reason, only put through their machine up to lunchtime. If you ring GCCF in the afternoon to make a payment your card details are, to quote GCCF office manager, 'written down and kept in a secure office overnight'. None to happy about this, I asked for my card details to be properly destroyed and said I'd call and pay in the morning when there would be no need for my card details to be written down.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I have just called them, the online facility we are still looking at another couple of months, so will snail mail them in with a letter, they can also change Ivy's colour no probs.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> 'written down and kept in a secure office overnight'




And you only get told this if you ask. If this were *any* other transaction with *any* other 'business' the alarm bells would be ringing so loud. I expect and forgive a certain amount of amateurism with a private members club but the GCCF is now a Ltd company being run by suits. I don't think it can be both so frankly it needs to get its backside in gear.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> And you only get told this if you ask. If this were *any* other transaction with *any* other 'business' the alarm bells would be ringing so loud. I expect and forgive a certain amount of amateurism with a private members club but the GCCF is now a Ltd company being run by suits. I don't think it can be both so frankly it needs to get its backside in gear.


Yes, quite. It alarmed me a little but I was (probably quite lazily and stupidly) prepared to let it go and just remind myself to only ever pay them with a card in the morning in future. It was my partner (works for a large company who provide chip and pin machines/process transactions, etc) who was aghast and told me to tell GCCF to destroy the card details immediately.

I hate to think how many times this (card details written down for later use) has happened in the past; I always pay by card over the phone and most usually after lunchtime when, apparently, their cash office is closed :/ You have to wonder what their idea of a secure office is/securely destroying what's been written down.


----------



## Lyndag5cats (Jan 11, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> Any got any idea when i will be able to transfer ownership online? I have emailed them twice with no answer... would be such a helpful thing to be able to do.
> 
> Also one of my queens colour is wrong on her regsitration, can i get this changed??


Hi, I'm trying to change ownership of my Maine coon online, so ill let you know how that goes, when the breeder 1st registered him he came back as the wrong color and she told them and they sent it again in the correct color, so this should not be a problem for you. Hope this helps, Lyn


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Think you need a couple of judges signatures to reregister the colour. Might be wrong though!


Judges have to assess them here for colour change, of course an inputting error by the registrar is another story.


----------

